# Cup of Joe thread



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 12, 2011)

On a side note-
SFW is so gay, he finds a way to neg me everyday now. I must have really made an impression on him.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

Have a cup of Joe, you'll feel better


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 12, 2011)

Until later, than i'll feel worse that I would have.

Coffee = debt.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

Dlatsky, this is a happy place so drink some coffee and shut the fuck up!

Now if you will excuse me while I order a double . . .


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

I am going to punish you dgaysky


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 12, 2011)

You already are by breathing


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2011)

got this at a thrift store recently. BARNES & NOBLE | The Book of Coffee by Alain Stella | Hardcover






The Book of Coffee tells of famous coffee-lovers - such as Bach who  dedicated a cantata to his favorite beverage, and Pope Clement VIII who  refused to ban the allegedly "diabolical" drink - and reveals through an  astonishing collection of images the importance of coffee in society  from the London coffee-houses of the seventeenth century to the  Prohibition years in the United States when coffee consumption reached  record levels. Filled with advice on how to achieve the perfect cup of  coffee, the book also includes a Guide to the best coffee purveyors and  coffee shops throughout the world.  

and realized when i'm in the woods with my son flies do not bite me even when they are chewing him up. i think they assume i'm a coffee bean because i drink so much coffee.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)

*Need coffee...*​


----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

That's what i am talking about!


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 12, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> That's what i am talking about!



...



...


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is admiral richard?


----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 12, 2011)

Cellar, can I get ya a latte?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



I'd love to see this actually happen.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I'd love to see this actually happen.



My kid loves that movie" over the hedge", especially the scene where the squirrel gets ahold a monster energy drink.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Admiral Richard, where are youuuu. .  . .??


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 13, 2011)

Nothing like a steaming hot, strong cup of french blend, to make you drop a steaming hot numero dos in the morning?


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Nothing like a steaming hot, strong cup of french blend, to make you drop a steaming hot numero dos in the morning?



Vepy poetic, oddly I find some comfort in that lewd phrase. I give it a thumbs up!


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 13, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Nothing like a steaming hot, strong cup of french blend, to make you drop a steaming hot numero dos in the morning?



I have a grinder now, and I think it's a noticeable difference between buying pre-ground and grinding fresh yourself.
I love it....

Too bad i only make use of it on the weekends...


You know it's like yea, it tastes better, works better etc but...
Free coffee at work + more sleep time =


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Somebody else told me to buy a grinder so think it maybe a good investment. If my keurig ever breaks, I might buy it. I was also told that gevalia is the best coffee on the planet.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 13, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Somebody else told me to buy a grinder so think it maybe a good investment. If my keurig ever breaks, I might buy it. I was also told that gevalia is the best coffee on the planet.



Man...It is worth it. I paid 12$ for an electric at walmart....

Here it is actually:






It's cool because the bottom pulls down, and that's where the cord is stored.

Never heard of Keurig or Gevalia.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Outstanding, $12 no shit. . . .


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't forget to get a cup of Joe!!


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 13, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I have a grinder now, and I think it's a noticeable difference between buying pre-ground and grinding fresh yourself.
> I love it....
> 
> Too bad i only make use of it on the weekends...
> ...



Yeah, full bodied coffee, I never like anyones coffee but my own. And that's a real good deal for $12.

Does that grinder of yours get used for multiple purposes..Such as grinding your own herb?


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 13, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, full bodied coffee, I never like anyones coffee but my own. And that's a real good deal for $12.
> 
> Does that grinder of yours get used for multiple purposes..Such as grinding your own herb?



I haven't tried it for that yet, but I plan to...

Just don't buy enough at a time to warrant it yet.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 13, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> I haven't tried it for that yet, but I plan to...
> 
> Just don't buy enough at a time to warrant it yet.



Ah, I got ya. Personally, I don't vape but that would be good for it. 

Or, if you bought the tubes with the filters already attached, you can grind atleast about an 8th in that thing and fill the tubes up. Then you can walk around like you're smoking a cigarette. You'd be surprised how much those filter out.

Matter of fact, I just picked up some herb from this place that always
gives away free shiite, they gave me a joint in one of them tubes. And some shake that looks like it's been ground up in that grinder a couple of three too many times.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Sep 13, 2011)

Note: This is an automated message


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

My god, he finally showed up


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Sep 13, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> My kid loves that movie" over the hedge", especially the scene where the squirrel gets ahold a monster energy drink.



That's my son's favorite part of the movie.  My inspiration for posting the squirrel.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's my son's favorite part of the movie.  My inspiration for posting the squirrel.



It's definitely an all around favorite.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video



Ha! Thanks for that.
Funny movie...
I always liked Brandon Frazier


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2011)

me too he has some pretty good movies that you can watch over n over. the mummy and bedazzled are good too.  i love the part here when he's watching the weather.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

I like blast from the past


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Sep 14, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video



The epitome of a caffeine lover...forgot about that movie.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 14, 2011)

The Scout is my favorite B. Fraser movie. These were funny, too.







YouTube Video


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (Sep 16, 2011)

Damn, I need a refill of my java.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 22, 2011)

D'OH! I mistakenly referred to this thread as The Coffee Thread. 



Little Wing said:


> appropriate coffee cup for this thread


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 22, 2011)

ha. i just came here to post that.


----------



## jimm (Sep 24, 2011)

milk please and 2 sugars


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2011)

coffee is brewing. gotta love saturdays.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



That's awesome!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2011)

Godiva hazelnut creme


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 30, 2011)

Dunkin


----------



## Rednack (Sep 30, 2011)

For those of us who need alittle extra kick in the mornin...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 30, 2011)

Any one of you coffee guys ever try "black blood of the earth" by furaniumlabs.com... i dont drink coffee but ran into it while looking for a beer stein.. that shit looks intense though!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Any one of you coffee guys ever try "black blood of the earth" by furaniumlabs.com... i dont drink coffee but ran into it while looking for a beer stein.. that shit looks intense though!!!



hmmmm. interesting i'll have to look it up. i make my coffee in a little moka pot and it looks like very dark blood when it starts to come out of the steam pipe part.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2011)

Mad Scientist Creates "Black Blood of the Earth" Coffee with 40X the Caffeine : BA Daily: Blogs : bonappetit.com


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 1, 2011)

coffee and cream,,​


----------



## coolrise (Oct 2, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Mad Scientist Creates "Black Blood of the Earth" Coffee with 40X the Caffeine : BA Daily: Blogs : bonappetit.com





Thanks for the hook up, I plan to order the sampler..


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 2, 2011)

coolrise said:


> coffee and cream,,​



I know you are not trying to mock my thread mr coolrise. Now drink some coffee and stfu!


----------



## coolrise (Oct 2, 2011)

My bad..


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)

That's what I am talking about!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Mad Scientist Creates "Black Blood of the Earth" Coffee with 40X the Caffeine : BA Daily: Blogs : bonappetit.com


 
 you should see the beer steins they make supposedly will keep your beer cold for over a day!!!  and with the sizes they make them in it could take that long to finish


----------



## coolrise (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

vietnammmm.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## jimm (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 6, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


----------



## coolrise (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 8, 2011)

....Easy like Sunday morning.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 8, 2011)

Good morning!


----------



## coolrise (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Good mornin'


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## tommygunz (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^^^hows that career at Starbucks doin for you gay boy? Your'e the one with the pierced lip and the pink rubber band bracelet that keeps staring at me over his GQ magazine aren't you. Neg me now you fag, I'm gonna shit all over you're little c catching thread. This fucker is shutting down. 

Any one remember Gentleman ? 

Everyone who posts here should search some of this clowns posts across this board. You'll quit your "coffee"


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## tommygunz (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^^^AssClown


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 14, 2011)

Obsessed much?


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## tommygunz (Oct 14, 2011)

You are the one obsessed, you are constantly pm me you childish fag. So I guess after this post you will neg me for the 3rd time in 24 hrs. Go have a soy latte enema you piece of shit.


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 14, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> You are the one obsessed, you are constantly pm me you childish fag. So I guess after this post you will neg me for the 3rd time in 24 hrs. Go have a soy latte enema you piece of shit.



You got negged because you can't have a casual conversation without letting your trailer park mouth run wild. Be nice and you'll get reppEd, it's that easy.
 Be gone or I will have to own you for a 3rd time

Get a clue dickface, you act like you are the first person to ever get negged. Bill hicks negged me five times in a row and I didn't cry about it like a little bitch. Grow up and accept responsibility.


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 14, 2011)

You got negged because you are a cunt. I've never negged anyone, don't see the attraction. You on the other hand act like a down syndrome with a new toy with your pathetic 17000 rep points. BTW notice how no one is in your lame thread? Gotta go now and shut down your other circle jerks.


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 14, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]What do you call a cow who's just given birth?......De-calf-inated![/SIZE]


----------



## coolrise (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

coolrise said:


> [SIZE=+1]What do you call a cow who's just given birth?......De-calf-inated![/SIZE]



That......




Is an awesomely bad joke.



But thanks for sharing.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 14, 2011)

Word


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

coolrise said:


> Word



*wurd


Get with the lingo blue


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 15, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]People ask me if I wake up grumpy in the morning....... I reply----No, I just bring her some coffee !!![/SIZE]


----------



## coolrise (Oct 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *wurd
> 
> 
> Get with the lingo blue


My bud... I mean bad.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 15, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> You got negged because you are a cunt. I've never negged anyone, don't see the attraction. You on the other hand act like a down syndrome with a new toy with your pathetic 17000 rep points. BTW notice how no one is in your lame thread? Gotta go now and shut down your other circle jerks.



Like I said, obsessed hahahahahhahAhaaa!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 15, 2011)

Wait, I almost forgot . . .


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2011)

someone needs to throw water on those two locked up male dogs. i want to enjoy my coffee in peace. 


hmmm. my dog just very carefully made my guitar make the pretty sounds with his nose then looked at me. he's a genius.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## tommygunz (Oct 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> someone needs to throw water on those two locked up male dogs. i want to enjoy my coffee in peace.
> 
> 
> hmmm. my dog just very carefully made my guitar make the pretty sounds with his nose then looked at me. he's a genius.



Wassup Wing it's nothing but a little sweaty man battle, I promise we won't break any furniture it's just for fun here in ATG


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2011)

don't make me have to step on your cock.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 15, 2011)

I love this chick ^^^


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>



Very nice, this thread just got a lot better.


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 15, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> don't make me have to step on your cock.



Hmm....tempting


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 15, 2011)

This is my kind of coffee shop 






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2011)

i was looking for sexy coffee pics and found this 

ViaMAX Power Sexy Coffee,Femal Viagra|Sex Medicine Products

*Feature Products*

                 Sexy Coffee increases the sensation and the satisfaction of your love making
*Product Description*


Sexy  Coffee increases the sensation and the satisfaction of your love  making, every time. Sexy coffee is formulated for both men and women.  With the added benefit of a burst of energy, this tasty instant coffee  beverage is specifically prepared to increase your sexual pleasure.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 15, 2011)

You want hot and sexy check this out.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2011)

looks good. what did you stir it with?


----------



## coolrise (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)

Good morning everybody!


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## fit4life (Oct 16, 2011)

Larissa Reis IFBB figure pro preparing for 2011 Olympia


----------



## fit4life (Oct 16, 2011)

Good morning IM take a look at Larissa training legs while sipping your coffee!!!! if you like send me some green bros trying to get up with the big boys.....Thanks- enjoy "http://www.youtube.com/embed/VTi4ONNcn-A"


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


>



mornin nigger negger


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

Good morning, out reps today. Will hit you tomorrow


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 17, 2011)

Damn, need a double this morning


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2011)

Coffee @ nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

Went to dunkin this morning! Got a hazelnut coffee and two chocolate glazed extra awesome donuts


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2011)

i'm having Godiva Hazelnut Creme coffee. the donuts sound good but very naughty.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, but it's my off day today


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)

Zzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## coolrise (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 17, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]What's fat and drinks a lot of coffee? ----------Java the Hut[/SIZE]


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## colochine (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## BigD4life (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2011)

how about a couple shots of kickass with that 






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 18, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 18, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>





REDDOG309 said:


>





Killermonkey said:


>


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## hypno (Oct 21, 2011)

*SQUIRREL  SHIT COFFEE*



...the most expensive coffee that they serve –  _Kopi Luwak._ Hit the wikipedia link above for more  detail of how the actually they process the coffee, I will just put a step by step summary, on how _Kopi Luwak _is produced:​ 

Coffee berries spread around the ground.
Hungry squirrel/weasel roams around for food. Discovers Berries  (hooray!). And gobbles away.
Digestion happens. The beans remain undigested, but the berries are  enriched by the animals bowels.
*It shits it out.*
The coffee beans are collected, rigorously washed and sun dried  (Killing any possibilities of poo bacteria such as e.coli).


----------



## coolrise (Oct 21, 2011)

hypno said:


> *SQUIRREL  SHIT COFFEE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coolrise (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 22, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]This guy walks into a coffee shop and asks the waitress: "How much is the coffee?" "Coffee is three dollars the waitress said". "How much is a refill?" the man asked. "Free"!!!!! said the waitress. "Then I'll take a refill"!!!!!.  
[/SIZE]


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## hypno (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow this squirrel shits not too bad


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2011)

my son is all excited about an upcoming halloween party but is finally going to bed. think i will relax with a nice  and in roughly an hour n a half he will yell, "mom, i can't sleep i'm too excited about the party"


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Oct 27, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> my son is all excited about an upcoming halloween party but is finally going to bed. think i will relax with a nice  and in roughly an hour n a half he will yell, "mom, i can't sleep i'm too excited about the party"



What's he dressing up as? Hope he has fun!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What's he dressing up as? Hope he has fun!



i'm not sure. he has shown me a parade of maybes. he didn't wake up last night though, he slept till morning.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 28, 2011)

What is Dracula's favorite kind of *coffee*?.....Decoffinated...


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Oct 28, 2011)

A good laugh is protein for the soul...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)

knock knock.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 28, 2011)

oh lord?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## coolrise (Oct 28, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> knock knock.



Who's there


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)

coolrise said:


> [SIZE=+1]This guy walks into a coffee shop and asks the waitress: "How much is the coffee?" "Coffee is three dollars the waitress said". "How much is a refill?" the man asked. "Free"!!!!! said the waitress. "Then I'll take a refill"!!!!!. [/SIZE]


 
 Nice...

Here is a coffee costume for Halloween for all you coffee junkies...






Buy an Adult Coffee Costume for $39.99


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 29, 2011)

Double today.


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 29, 2011)

Do they have an emoticon for NOXplod?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2011)

at the risk of committing blasphemy, it's snowing here and i'm having a nice big cup of chocolate mint tea with milk.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 30, 2011)

"Cup of Joe"? Wtf's Joe mean? Is that a yanky term for coffee?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## hypno (Oct 31, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> "Cup of Joe"? Wtf's Joe mean? Is that a yanky term for coffee?



Yes, I also just named my pet Squirrel Joe as well


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Mr hicks, it is indeed a Yankee term


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Everyone in this thread will drink coffee and you will fuckin like it!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2011)

Coffee has been called many things in America. Joe, Java, mud, murk and Jamoke. 
 Poplar theories abound. The word Joe for coffee has two seemingly reasonable possibilities. 
 In 1860 a popular song of the times was "old black Joe" written by  Stephen C. Foster the same man who wrote "Camp town races" and "Oh!  Suzanna". Diners of the time picked up the slang 'Cup O Joe'. 
  Another possible answer could be that Secretary of the Navy, Joseph  Daniels banned alcohol from US Navy warships in 1913 and sailors began  drinking more and more coffee and calling it 'Joe'.
Read more: Why is coffee called cup of Joe



LW is  & dolling up my bedroom for winter. it snowed here already and it stayed on the ground. brrrrrr 
​


----------



## coolrise (Oct 31, 2011)

yet another possibility,

Since "joe" is argot for a "fellow, guy, chap" (the earliest sighting of  its being used that way dates to 1846), that a "cup of joe" thus means  the common man's drink. The lexicon of English is replete with instances  of "joe" being used to denote a typical guy who is wholly  interchangeable with any other guy in the same line of work or area of  special interest: "G.I. Joe," "Holy Joe" (a chaplain or especially  sanctimonious person), "Joe College," "Joe Blow," and of course "the  average joe." "Cup of joe" therefore would be the stuff that fuels the  common man.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 31, 2011)

Good work everyone


----------



## coolrise (Nov 1, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Wishing                   You Were Here . . .* 
_by Karen Suriano _

      Last night was wonderful making love to you
      My fingers instinctively knew just what to do
      If I could play piano like my hands played you
      I’d be a hit anywhere, in any venue
      Absolutely fabulous making love to you
      Maybe next time you could be there too
      But alone with the sunrise, I'll fire up the brew
      God knows I need my coffee more than I need you...[/FONT]


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 3, 2011)

Good Morning Java Junkies..


----------



## coolrise (Nov 3, 2011)

*                 Coffee, Caffeine and Health             *

                                  The caffeine  in coffee makes it a controversial beverage among health researchers.  A  cup of coffee can contain from 65 to 175 mg of caffeine depending on  the way it is prepared.   
 However, doctors and medical researchers who follow studies on coffee consumption note that overall, drinking coffee may have more health benefits than risks, including possibly reducing the risk of a person's chances of developing type 2 diabetes, Parkinson's disease and http://www.mahalo.com/colon-cancercolon cancer. Coffee is the new health food, drink up and enjoy.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 4, 2011)

I had a glass of joe once.  It was on a dare, damn he filled that bitch to the top.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


>



Need a double shot to stay awake....


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 5, 2011)

after 4h of walking and 2h on bus, is so good.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 5, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> after 4h of walking and 2h on bus, is so good.


Buy a car...Surely you're not a tree hugger?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 5, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Buy a car...Surely you're not a tree hugger?



No lol. I have it, but it was taken today and I needed to do some shopping.
Curious hows my workout be today. My guess is crappy.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 5, 2011)

grab it and grawl...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)

my 14 year old son has two kids spending the night. 1 is his new 18 year old girlfriend. mom is needing to be awake


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 5, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> my 14 year old son has two kids spending the night. 1 is his new 18 year old girlfriend. mom is needing to be awake



if you wanted to be considered the best mom by him you would go to bed


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 5, 2011)

littlekev said:


> if you wanted to be considered the best mom by him you would go to bed



If you don't want him to be a 14 year old father,* DRINK UP*!


----------



## littlekev (Nov 5, 2011)

Never said i was a good parental figure


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)

he has had the talk and i keep condoms in the house and never ask where they go. she'd only be in trouble for having sex with him if she were 19.... but i still think it's a bad idea so the deal was seth had to stay the night too. she is really cute but they just met and he hasn't had his heart broken... yet. 

my room is next to his and they know i'm not deaf... yet


----------



## Rednack (Nov 5, 2011)

Leave the boy alone and let nature take place...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)

i'm sure it will but i'd rather it not be the first day they know each other.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 5, 2011)

whenever IT does happen, you aint gonna be able to slow it down, let alone stop it...

Tell him he's got two options...


the pornstar method...which i prefer


or the wrap it up so you cant feel a thing method, which is like taking a bath with your clothes on...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)

he's going to kill me if i keep talking about him in this thread


----------



## Rednack (Nov 5, 2011)

why did you put him in this position then?


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)

actually he probably wouldn't care. i'm just going to be quiet. he's having a blast next door. there are three kids giggling like crazy. and he just came in here n said he loves me.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2011)

Rednack said:


> whenever IT does happen, you aint gonna be able to slow it down, let alone stop it...
> 
> Tell him he's got two options...
> 
> ...



wow. he could tell you an arms length list of options you haven't even thought of. foot sex, boob sex, mutual masturbation, etc etc etc. and i'm pretty sure what HE feels won't be his only concern. your mom must have had way too short a talk with you.


----------



## coolrise (Nov 5, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wow. he could tell you an arms length list of options you haven't even thought of. foot sex, boob sex, mutual masturbation, etc etc etc. and i'm pretty sure what HE feels won't be his only concern. your mom must have had way too short a talk with you.


----------



## coolrise (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wow. he could tell you an arms length list of options you haven't even thought of. foot sex, boob sex, mutual masturbation, etc etc etc. and i'm pretty sure what HE feels won't be his only concern. your mom must have had way too short a talk with you.



Rednecks a virgin! You have a good attitude im sure your a good mom


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey, this is my happy place as well as other people's. 

Trolling will not be tolerated so cut the shit, failure to comply will result in anal assassination by madmann and lots of negs by me and little wing. If you don't believe me, come at me bitches!


----------



## coolrise (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 6, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Hey, this is my happy place as well as other people's.
> 
> Trolling will not be tolerated so cut the shit, failure to comply will result in anal assassination by madmann and lots of negs by me and little wing. If you don't believe me, come at me bitches!



Am i a troll.... never thought about it


----------



## littlekev (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> your mom must have had way too short a talk with you.


you're correct, i missed that talk with my mom...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you're correct, i missed that talk with my mom...



. i could have it with you. i know it wouldn't be the same but...


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## littlekev (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow must have got under rednecks skin with the virgin comment since he negged me lol


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't worry, I will neg him for you right now. Nobody fucks with my boy!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

For the record, there will be no negging here. Redneck will tell you what happens if you piss me off. If you neg someone in my happy place, you will be negged for an entire week. No exceptions!!

Negged!!


----------



## littlekev (Nov 6, 2011)

^ NEGGED now back to the good life


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 6, 2011)

That goes for everyone! Now drink some fucking coffee!!!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Good mornin'


----------



## coolrise (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Nov 8, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Wow must have got under rednecks skin with the virgin comment since he negged me lol


Dragging them bucked teeth of yours in a violent manner across the head of my cock like you're plowing a ditch to plant corn rows, makes getting under my skin an understatement..Goofous


----------



## littlekev (Nov 8, 2011)

Rashnut stop talking about me sexually, damn man every thread you relate me to your cock,  drink some coffee and shut the fuck up!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 8, 2011)

Rednack, you obviously missed my last post about negging


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 13, 2011)

Rich Black and Hot......mmmmm coffee.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 19, 2011)

Black as the devil, hot as hell, pure as an angel, sweet as love.


----------



## coolrise (Nov 19, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hot                        Cup of Smiles [/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 19, 2011)

1st cup after 3 days literally delirious with a fever. 
maybe it was 2 days...
maybe i'm still dreaming...

my kids went whole years not being sick even once when
i home schooled them. now that Ty is back in public school
he's sick constantly and this is my second cold this year.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 19, 2011)

Moonshine, Honey and fresh lemons...


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 19, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Moonshine, Honey and fresh lemons...



Brings back childhood memories..


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2011)

i love it when he calls me Honey.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i love it when he calls me Honey.


Honey...



Honey...



Honey...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 20, 2011)

smiling with


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 22, 2011)

Reps for everyone


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 23, 2011)

DAY OFF!!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## squigader (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## littlekev (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 26, 2011)

*[SIZE=+1] A blonde goes            into a restaurant and notices there's a "peel and win" sticker            on her coffee cup. So she peels it off and starts screaming, "I've            won a motorhome! I've won a motorhome!" [/SIZE]* [SIZE=+1]*The waitress            says, "That's impossible. The biggest prize is a free lunch."            *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*But the blonde            keeps on screaming, "I've won a motorhome! I've won a motorhome!"            *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Finally, the            manager comes over and says, "Ma'am, I'm sorry, but you're mistaken.            You couldn't have possibly won a motorhome because we didn't have that            as a prize" *[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*The blonde says,            "No, it's not a mistake. I've won a motorhome!" And she hands            the ticket to the manager and HE reads... *[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=+1].[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1].[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1].[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=+1]*
          "W I N A B A G E L" *[/SIZE]
         ~Shawn McDaniels, Ohio~


----------



## hypno (Nov 26, 2011)

(out of coffee, my squirrel is constipated today)


----------



## kboy (Nov 26, 2011)

+=


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Dec 2, 2011)

FREEKYYYYY FRIDAYYYYY.....


----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Tuco (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothing like having that morning coffee to get that morning poop going ^_^


----------



## coolrise (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Tuco (Dec 14, 2011)

Time for some coffee before my commercial law final


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## coolrise (Jan 21, 2012)

zzzuuuppp!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Canucklehead (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Night_Wolf (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## coolrise (Jan 22, 2012)

Easy like a Sunday morning..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm going to spend the next couple days saying goodbye to fatass stuff i shouldn't put in my coffee. i don't even think it's real food in any way but it smells awesome.


----------



## coolrise (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats and good luck to you Little Wing. AlmondJoy makes for one Tuff goodbye...


----------



## coolrise (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## coolrise (Jan 26, 2012)

Dead Thread?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2012)

gotta love this season. my daughter dropped by and turned my coffee into a coffee with white russian. a little kahlua, irish cream, and vodka. guess cheat day came a tad early but that's ok.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## charley (Dec 4, 2012)

.......


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> gotta love this season. my daughter dropped by and turned my coffee into a coffee with white russian. a little kahlua, irish cream, and vodka. guess cheat day came a tad early but that's ok.



You have to keep the caffeine to calorie ratio correct. If you are sweating, yet don't give a damn, you are dialed in.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 25, 2012)

A guide to Latte Art – Free Pour ? Coffee Info

a detailed how too. 

CoffeeGeek - Crema


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2013)

tried korean coffee today... not so great.


----------



## nikos_ (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/174387-should-i-quit-caffeine.html


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2013)

vortrit said:


>



this is so old and simple but it HAS to be the best coffee joke of all time. nothing will ever top this one.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2013)

if i were a man i'd no sooner quit caffeinated coffee than i'd quit these.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 28, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if i were a man i'd no sooner quit caffeinated coffee than i'd quit these.


----------



## nikos_ (Mar 1, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if i were a man i'd no sooner quit caffeinated coffee than i'd quit these.





repped as anal fuck


----------



## Rednack (Mar 1, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> repped as anal fuck



negged for being a disrespectful faggot...


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> if i were a man i'd no sooner quit caffeinated coffee than i'd quit these.



I scrolled through 27 pages of that link looking for you? WTF,what a tease!


----------

